# Software Weather Display



## ppatigeo (10 Nov 2009 às 13:34)

Bom dia, 
preciso de ajuda....

Adquiri uma estação meteorológica automática Oregon Wrm200 e estou com muitos problemas em relação à configuração do software Weather Display. Ou seja, não sei quais os locais que necessito alterar ou não....

Agradeço imenso possíveis esclarecimentos...

Até breve


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2009 às 19:57)

Olá,

O melhor que tens a fazer é seguir o "wizard" indo a Setup > Setup Wizard. Ele vai guiar-te passo a passo pelas configurações mais importantes do WD. Na segunda configuração não escolhes nada visto a tua estação ligar-se por USB. Na terceira é que escolhes a tua estação, está na tab que começa por "WM918/WX200/...". O resto é simples e depois de terminares tens o WD configurado.


----------



## ppatigeo (10 Nov 2009 às 23:01)

Obrigada pelas indicações. 
Vou tentar... 
Em breve dou notícias sobre os resultados...

Obrigada!


----------



## ppatigeo (12 Nov 2009 às 13:37)

Mais uma dúvida:

A minha estação é uma base. Não me permite ligar à Internet. Podem dizer-me o que preciso de adquirir a nível de hardware e/ou software para que me  possam ser activados os menus que estão disponíveis de configuração  e, posteriormente a criação do site...

Obrigada...


----------

